# Diamond dove molting



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello again!

I wanted to know if there were specific molting seasons for Diamond Doves? All 3 of my doves seem to be molting, it seems. They will find a comfy spot in my room and start to preen, and in time, I see all sorts of feathers all over the place. Tail feathers, secondary flight feathers, and even those little feathers on their chest or under their wings. The molting doesn't seem too heavy but I'm seeing a lot more feathers around then before! This is healthy isn't it?

EDIT: I feel silly. With quick research, I found out that there is a light molt in the spring time and a heavier molt during the fall. But it's summer time!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It doesn't always work by the book. I have several birds, they moult around the same time but not exactly the same time. Now I have a couple in moult.
Also if they are indoors that changes the timing a bit. Had some moult in the winter also.

Reti


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Depends*

I have known a few to do so in the Winter. I read a book that said that it's hard to determine when they will be doing so because it changes do to their location and climate. If they are indoors/outdoors too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rascal66 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I wanted to know if there were specific molting seasons for Diamond Doves? All 3 of my doves seem to be molting, it seems. They will find a comfy spot in my room and start to preen, and in time, I see all sorts of feathers all over the place. Tail feathers, secondary flight feathers, and even those little feathers on their chest or under their wings. The molting doesn't seem too heavy but I'm seeing a lot more feathers around then before! This is healthy isn't it?
> 
> EDIT: I feel silly. With quick research, I found out that there is a light molt in the spring time and a heavier molt during the fall. But it's summer time!


all my birds start now and it goes on till fall.. early winter they are in nice feather.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Summertime*

They can still do so in the Summer. It really depends on those other things I mentioned. It's nothing to be worried about.


----------

